# PLEASE SHARE LINK: ThyroidChange.org



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

If you can do *ONE* thing for International Thyroid Awareness Week (May 20-26): *PLEASE visit the THYROID CHANGE* Facebook page and share it's link: https://www.facebook.com/ThyroidChange or visit www.ThyroidChange.org.

So many people are undiagnosed or under-treated with thyroid disease and an estimated 1 in 5 people have a thyroid disorder. Help us spread the word that CHANGE IS NEEDED in thyroid health care and that help is available.

YOU NEVER KNOW WHO YOU MIGHT BE HELPING.

-Thanks


----------

